# Klipsch SW8-II Restoration Project



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

So while going to estate sales we passed a couple garage sales in the same area last weekend. I picked up a Klipsch SW8-II with 3 satellite speakers (which I won't use) for $25. The cabinet was in pretty ratty shape but it worked and I was looking for a cheap new sub to add to my PC with my studio monitors for the bass response I like so I grabbed it! Research shows this unit was made in 1994-1996, and the amp/sub/passive radiator are all in great shape after all this time. Even if I replace the sub/radiator it wouldn't cost me more than $40 for them both shipped new. Anyway, I decided after hearing it rattle a little yesterday to disassemble it and find where the rattle was coming from. A very simple inspection of the sub/radiator showed they were in fact in great shape and not the issue, the amplifier as well was not the problem. So I removed the acoustic foam from the inside and did a simple knock test with my fist, and low and behold one wall of the enclosure had become loosened over time from the rest of the enclosure. 

So I then took the enclosure into my garage to so some fixing, resealing and restoration on it. I started by using Tight Bond II glue and clamps to re-enforce the joint. I also using finishing nails put around 8 nails down that side of the enclosure and then using a scratch-all pushed them just below the surface. Applied a little wood filler into the holes and then sanded the entire side of the enclosure. I did one side first to see if I liked what I was doing before just going all out. I used a Latex based interior paint, yes like you use on your walls. Oddly enough we had some sample kits from Home Depot laying around and there was a Black in there. So after doing one side and seeing how nice it looked I finished it up this morning and put it back together. Here is the pictures of everything!



























































































Overall cost to do this job, $0 I had all the materials and what not on hand so I spent nothing in doing this small restoration job. Sounds great in my office and I get all the bass I need for now!


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

And here it is sitting in my office to the left of my desk.


----------

